# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  Barber gave me a haircut for thinning guys

## BigThinker

Told the barber today my hair was thinning and that I was fine with it, but wanted a hair cut that made it easier to cope with.

He chuckled and said he had a bald spot that he had to work with.  He said he thought I wasn't at the point I should be bare clipping my head, and that he wouldn't hesitate to let me know if I was.  He said he had just the hair cut for me.

My hair is shorter than it's been in years, and it really does make my hair looks great.  Even if my hair continues to deteriorate, I'm just that much closer to having a bare clipper on my dome, and I'm cool with.

Feel free to share your hair cut.    I think us dudes in the early NW's need to figure out what works best and learn to cope with what feels inevitable.

----------


## elnino

is your crown thinning?? because honestly man your hair is fine at the front...much better than mine :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## BigThinker

> is your crown thinning?? because honestly man your hair is fine at the front...much better than mine


 My crown is fine.  My living room was just dimly lit and my laptop camera is shit. You can still see my hair line is thinning.  The left side is worse than the right, which I believe is indicative change is happening.

Either way, this haircut makes me feel really comfortable with where I am at.

----------


## dex89

Looks good bro, wish I could get that type of hair cut but I can't because of the two huge scars I have in the back of my head.  I cut my own hair, I always go with the fohawk type of hair style. I have wavy/curly hair which makes it difficult to style.

----------


## baldy1990

well.its simple short in the sides longer on the top,that's what they do in thinning guys


also for me works that  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_B3TNcDYyor...HelpLennon.jpg

can i have it ?no cause i'm balding!screw nature

----------


## baldy1990

> Looks good bro, wish I could get that type of hair cut but I can't because of the two huge scars I have in the back of my head.  I cut my own hair, I always go with the fohawk type of hair style. I have wavy/curly hair which makes it difficult to style.


 did you have a ht

----------


## dex89

> well.its simple short in the sides longer on the top,that's what they do in thinning guys
> 
> 
> also for me works that  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_B3TNcDYyor...HelpLennon.jpg
> 
> can i have it ?no cause i'm balding!screw nature


 HA yeah I wouldn't mind having that hair style.




> did you have a ht


 No, I got the scars when I was younger, I used to get into fist fights with my bro and cousins.

----------


## baldy1990

i hope you were more lucky with the game than with your hair

----------


## BigThinker

> well.its simple short in the sides longer on the top,that's what they do in thinning guys
> 
> 
> also for me works that  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_B3TNcDYyor...HelpLennon.jpg
> 
> can i have it ?no cause i'm balding!screw nature


 Frankly, by the time you get to mid 20's, girls aren't looking for a mop-head anyways.  Obviously, you could cut that and have a thick, short hair cut.

But, women generally prefer short, well-kept, sharp haircuts from what I've observed.  Lucky for us, those types of hair cuts are better at detracting from your thinning if the barber knows what they're doing.  Just get a super tight, sharp fade that starts tapering way high up.

This has got me thinking, and I want your guys' opinions.  What do you think of facial hair?  I think scruff/stubble is a no-brainer if you can grow it, but about facial hair that's a little "louder".  I'm thinking like thick, bushy, but well groomed Tom Selleck style mustache. I actually had one this summer, but it received mixed reviews from the girls at work.  I'm talking about for bald/thinning guys.  I think good facial hair can help frame the face when the scalp no longer can.

----------


## baldy1990

i care what i like not only women,yes i like to be 27 and have that haircut,that is what expresses me,with a short haircut i'm just an average dude

----------


## Exodus

As you've seen in my old buzz cut photos, my crown was seriously diffuse and a norwood pattern could be clearly distinguished.

BUT I still retain my hairline, just somewhat thin... I guess the route for me is a Grade 1 on top with a no guard on the sides and keep it like that forever.

Im also gonna start Fin next week.

----------


## BigThinker

> As you've seen in my old buzz cut photos, my crown was seriously diffuse and a norwood pattern could be clearly distinguished.
> 
> BUT I still retain my hairline, just somewhat thin... I guess the route for me is a Grade 1 on top with a no guard on the sides and keep it like that forever.
> 
> Im also gonna start Fin next week.


 When I was talking to my new barber, I told him I wanted to go significantly shorter than I'd ever got before because:

1.) It'll get me closer to a grade 1 (should that day come).  I don't want to go from wispy thinned out NW3 to grade 1 all at once.  I'm easing myself into the idea and look.

2.) It'll make it easier to track success (or lack thereof) with fin.

3.) If my hairloss is worse than I think, a shorter cut will make it apparent to me that I really need to take my hairloss more seriously.  Sort of shock myself into getting proactive about it.

4.) I just wanted a new look, and I love it.

----------

